# Haunted Attraction magazine?



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

*Haunted Attraction Magazine*

Anyone know what's up with Haunted Attraction Magazine? The website isn't available. Is it just down? Gone? I see them on Twitter, but so far I haven't received a single issue from the subscription I won back in February. Hope everything's OK over there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I believe Leonard had sold it, so...ah...hmmm?


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone know what happened to HA magazine? I haven't seen an issue since last year and the web page isn't being updated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They posted this thread back in the spring:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26459&highlight=Haunted+Attraction+magazine

Don't know anything else about their current situation.

(I see the threads have been merged)


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

They recently post on Facebook, within the last couple weeks. Halloween related content.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

What is it with haunt related businesses that they just seem to disappear off the face of the earth with no warning?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Especially when I only got one issue out of my last paid subscription.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Same here - I'm pretty sure my subscription is still active.

You know, I understand that this is a niche industry. Businesses tend to be run by individuals who are subject to the whims of everyday life (sickness, financial hardship, family issues, etc).

But really, if you can't even make plans to NOTIFY YOUR CUSTOMERS when disaster strikes, you shouldn't be in business in the first place. I may have sympathy for ordinary people, but the minute you take my money you aren't a person - you're a soul-less business. And I expect to get what I paid for.

Seriously, if I ever open a haunt business in the future and pull this kind of stuff, I give everyone permission to show up at my door with a copy of this post in their hand and slap me across the face 

OK, I'm done ranting for now.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well after reading this I'm glad I didn't subscribe like I had planed to.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

2 years ago I ordered a subscription. Supposed to be four issues. 6 months passed and I hadn't gotten one, so I sent an email from the website. I got one issue about 2 months later. Haven't gotten one since. I now have a subscription to Haunt World magazine. It has arrived promptly on time from the beginning. I won't be going back to HA. I am a soured customer.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Glad to see I am not alone. Have tried calling and emailing with no result. I would like my money back. I received one issue in 8 months and am tired of it.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Got this reply on Facebook.

"you receive 4 issues for the subscription and they are published in the spring and summer so there is a gap normally in the fall/winter. That being said, we have made some big changes to the magazine and that has caused some delay. The next issue will be out very soon!"

No explanation for the lack of communication but it sounds like we are getting an issue "soon."


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I am also one of the HA deprived and I am waiting patiently. I have a bit_h though. while HW is a well tunes machine pumping out mags I dont think its better. The new Haunted Attraction format is so much better then the old issues. I find Haunted Attraction to be so much of a better read then haunt world mag. Ha is also starting to gear more articles towards home haunters with how-to's and haunt buisness start up articles etc. There are only so many times I can read how great the haunted attractions making big bucks are in haunt world then I want to puke. They never change anything, and never teach their customers anything new. I own most of their videos and while they show you how to paint and detail they hold so much back so they can rip you off for another video to learn more? they waste so much time giving tours or their great money making machine I buy a video to learn not get a tour or hear Larry Kirchner talk about other products he can sell you for 20mins. I wish people would start offering what they are selling because in the end we all want a piece of the pie not a smell of it from the room over. (Rant Over) uggh!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about these troubles. I also have a friend who subscribed, and has not gotten his magazines, though they are available in local stores...


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have emailed them several times with no response.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered a 4 issue subscription over a year ago, and received 1, then bombarded their email and got a second . Last one I got was in August. I have since bombarded their email, called the CS number, and spoken to representatives at tradeshows. Still no issue. Needless to say, they will not get a renewal from me. Of course, I started getting the magazine right after Leonard Pickel sold it. From what I understand, these problems did not exist when he was owner and chief editor.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Haunted attraction magazine posted on Facebook today looking for suggestions for articles. So someone is alive over there. Be nice if they returned some of our messages.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I replied to that post on face book by telling them they can improve by sending people the issues that they've paid for. Got this back in an email:

Just saw your post on Facebook. This is the last email we have from you. Can you tell me if you ever got Issues #55 and #56? Issue 57 shipped recently.

Can you confirm your address as well:
*
I deleted my address from here. Please don't be offended.*
Sorry for the problems, but lets see if we can make it right.

Thanks


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I got the same email. I must be the one that posted right after you


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I replied to it and told them that so far, I have only received Issue #54 and #55. Last one I got was LAST August. I will not be renewing my subscription. I mean, I like seeing what other people are doing, but it seems like I'm only seeing it on the net anyway, so I'll save that 40 bucks a year, and maybe in a few years I can afford a GIANT monitor to look at tutorials and watch youtube videos on.


----------

